# Catching Pike @ Russell Park



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Went To Russell Park Today And Caught Pike On Jigs. Largest 32in. , Lost Two Others. Tight Squeeze @start With Trees. Managed To Get Past Them , I Have A 16' Boat. Went Down About 2 Miles. The Water Is Perfect!. I Took Pictures , Hope I Can Attach Them - First Time. May Need Help. Going To Fairport Tonight To Try The Smelt Thing. Thanks Tigger


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

where's russell park? im big on the pike fishing, didnt think there was any prime lakes/rivers that had a good size poulation.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Slick, Russell Park is on the Cuyahoga River near Burton. There is decent pike fishing all up and down the Cuy. If you wanted to stay closer to home try the Cuyahoga Falls or Munroe Falls areas. Kayaks, canoes, small boats or bank fishing can produce pike anywhere on the river. Medium sized hair jigs, spinners and live bait seem to be the prefered methods with white being a hot color. A lot of folks seem to think the next state record is swimming in the river right now waiting to be caught. I have caught several pike in the 10 pound class there. It is also about the best chance of having a multi pike day in this area. I think the best I've done is 6 in one day and 4 of them were very nice sized. Try fishing areas where there is current near by with deeper holes near the bank and over hanging trees.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i tried shore fishing their with no success i did see a kyacker in a boat as small as the back of my car she wer able to fit it in the trunk of her valxwagon. tigger did u gotords or away from ladue also do u think an electric motor would be ok for going in the river. i might just launch my 12footer in their some time this week


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I Went South. I Had A Gas And Electric Motor. Go Could Use Just Electric With No Problem! The Gas Helps If You're Going Down A Couple Of Miles.

Good Luck.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

was the water level up? i seen the logjams in december and thaught i would not be able to get my 16 ftr. down past the jams.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll tell ya Freyed, I was thinking the same thing. I launched my 14' there a couple of years ago and I could have walked the bank farther than I got in it. I didn't hit that area at all last year so maybe the high water or canoe clubs got some of the jams out of the way. I've been by the river on 422 and 87 a couple of times in the last few days and it looked pretty high but it wasn't muddy at all and looked fishable. It's been raining steady in Chardon since before daylight today so it may be a wash out by now.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The First 300 Yards Was The Hardest. The First "major" Log Jamb I Hard To Unlock A Huge Log From The Pile . I Tied A Rope To It And Pulled It Out With The 35hp Motor. I Still Had To Rub My Way Thru It. The Next One Has A Tree Across From The Bank. Widest Gap Height Wise Is About 3 Feet. Head Of Motor Hit By 3 Inches. I Pushed The Back Of The Boat Down And Rubbed Thru It. Past There Its Wide Open For A Long Time. This Rain Will Mess It Up For A While. I'll Have A Chain Saw Next Time. Saw Four Other Water Vessels That Day 2-canOe's 1-kayak 1- Fiver Raft Thing (they Were Fishing) My Boat Is Full Of Bark And Branches. Those Are The Days You Remember! THE WATER WAS JUST SLIGHTLY HIGH GOING INTO THE FLATS A LITTLE.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

gonna have to hit it up! we usually go to fletchers pond in michigan, average 15-20 pike/day per person.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice pike there Littleking. Is that you?
We have a lot of luck getting into the big pike during our annual canadian venture, but I've not caught any in Ohio. Gotta love the muskie fishing though.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I am going up there June 3rd through the 10th. Got a cabin reserved for that week at Jack's Landing. Never been there, can't wait! We are loosely coordinatingf it with Discgolfer and Liquid Tension during the time they go up every year.


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey thanks chardonrob for the info. do the northerns bit all year round, around here? i fish for them up noth on a small lake in mi. the lake is called east tawas lake. i try to get up there as much as i can. the fam and i went up over the new year and had a blast pullin the through the ice. i think we went 19 for 26 in 4 days. but only 2 keepers the size limit up there is 24in. my personal best came from up there 37in and 16lbs its hanging on the wall up at the cabin we go to. thanks again for the info. catch ya on the wet side.


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone wade @ Russel Park or know average depth of the river in
that area any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would not try it ,muddy and has some deep holes. but you can walk the bank south for about a half mile. north of russel the water gets shallow and you may be able to wade there.


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you for the info Freywdknot, I will give it a shot from the banks.

Thank You,
Gary


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

What type of rod do most of you use for pike? I thought I would
try both I have a 6'6" medium St. Croix with Shimano 100b 
Baitcast & 7' medium St. Croix with Okuma Aveon spinning to
see which would be more fun, I bet both.  

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

I just use regular medium light spinning tackle with 6 or 8 pound test. The first thing I care about is getting the hits. I worry about landing the fish later. I also don't use and kind of wire leader when pike fishing in Ohio. Again, I feel this promotes more bites. I'll have one cut me off once in a while but not as often as you'd think. As bizarre as it sounds I think Ohio pike have a different set of teeth than the ones you find up north. Your line seems to stay between the pikes teeth around here. The Ohio pike don't have a lot of those small line cutting type of teeth. I'd say 1 out of 10 cuts me off. I'm sure others will disagree but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you for the info Rob, maybe I'll run into you in that area
one day. I'll post any results when I go, was looking forward to
going this weekend but it's a little cold for me waiting on a 40+
day.

Thank You,
Gary


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thats actually my father,


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Littleking, ChardonRob's your dad? By the way I'm July 10, 1967.

Gary


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

yes, littlekings father averages 15 pikes a day, littleking himself goes all way up to 3 per week 

The time is coming littleking and I WILL outfish you! I am reading all polish literature about pike fishing


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Pikie fishing in Europe vs the USA is a lot different. 
IF you want suggestions on gear to beat Little King at his own game feel free to hit me up....they call me Dr. PIKE :B 



leckig said:


> yes, littlekings father averages 15 pikes a day, littleking himself goes all way up to 3 per week
> 
> The time is coming littleking and I WILL outfish you! I am reading all polish literature about pike fishing


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

no chardonrob is not my dad.. no idea who your talking about


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Pikie fishing in Europe vs the USA is a lot different.
> IF you want suggestions on gear to beat Little King at his own game feel free to hit me up....they call me Dr. PIKE :B


there is no other gear than mr mepps  we all know it...

every single year i throw lure after lure and always end up throwing a mepps...


i think this year im going to drive a couple creek chubs as well


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

NO *NO* *NO!* 

Legal Disclaimer;

I, ChardonRob, in no way claim responsibility for any children other than the two that I currently pay $83,000 a month in child support for. Also, I have never had relations with any women from the Columbus area (unless you count Diane, Anna, Tracy, Stacey, Lori, Angie, Mary, Beth, Marybeth and LaWanda) so although not impossible it is highly unlikely that I have fathered children from that area. Please note that a restraining order will be filed to keep any children that I do not already support from contacting me in any way shape or form until proper DNA testing has been done and confirmed by three independent sources. Thank you for your cooperation in this matter


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sounds like youve done this alot lol


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Tigger are you going to post the pictures of the pike you caught
@ Russell Park

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

their r some under his user name in the gallery. i dont know if they r fron this year though


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Go to my photo album. I can't get the pictures to jump into the thread. I have 3 of them in there. Sorry about that!


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Saw them in the photo album, nice fish.

Gary


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

as he leans over the dead post he starts his magic "RISE DEAD POST... YOU SHALL LIVE AGAIN... FOR A COUPLE MORE POSTS." lol

tigger.....mind if i tag a long with ya some time lol the pike around the kent and 303 area before rockwell area arent biting as id want and im itching to take care of that goose egg in my sig as well as catch some fun fish...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i cant wait to go to russel in my boat. now i just need to do it lol


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Sonic I have been actually thinking of those pike. I have heard that they are biting still and the water hasn't gone up to much with the rains. Saturday i'm babysitting and if i don't go night fishing i just might be up to it. What's the weather forecast?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

for saturday?







high of 63 low of 47 40% chance of rain

sunday it turns to crap for a while sunday-tuesday of next week its supposed to be showers and then clearing up next wednesday and thursday and then back to rain on friday


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Big Change in the weather now. Both days 67 and Mostly Sunny











I am hoping to go out Sunday morning since Saturday I have a track meet.


----------

